# Do you carry your weapon at home?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Do you carry your weapon while you are at home?


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

one time for few days only


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

The way I look at it, if you choose to carry, then carry. Homes are not off-limits to the criminals.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

ks1 said:


> The way I look at it, if you choose to carry, then carry. Homes are not off-limits to the criminals.


Sho nuff


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Do you carry your weapon while you are at home?


Absolutely!


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Without exception! Yes!
*Not so much because of property and valuables but for protecting my loved ones!


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Usually not on me, but they are not far from reach. i have a six foot fence and big dog inside it or i might and i live in a pretty good neighborhood.


----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

Of course. I am fat and older so running naked from one end of the house to another to grab my gun might not work so well, although the bad guy might die either laughing or of shock before I can use the thing...


----------



## Islands7 (Nov 30, 2016)

Read lots of news stories (even judges as targets) where the dead reported answered the front door, then had to run to BR to fetch a defense gun while chased there in a hail of bullets. I've been digging in my back yard only to find someone less than 5ft away by surprise ... was the utility pole inspector that time.


----------



## MP Gunther (5 mo ago)

No, not at all. I have one in every room of the house, so no need to carry. My GSD will let me know a head of time too!


----------



## dbell (5 mo ago)

100% of home invasions happen at home.... Why wouldn't you prep for that?


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

Depends on the home arrangement. A house, then possibly you can do that. Not always comfortable since you are in your domicile and want to be comfortable.
I reside in a small condo but have it available for door responses. Might be a good idea to review your entire physical security layers for your house and if you
do carry inside most of the time just consider that the final layer of your security plan. If you keep a firearm in every room, what happens when you leave or vacation?.
Burglars know where to search.


----------



## MPDC69 (4 mo ago)

I live with my wife and pup/alarm in a second floor “Villa” 4 Unit condo in SW Florida. We both have nearby access to firearms (un cased and either striker fired or cocked and locked). Our entry stairs would be a “funnel of death” for any intruder. Cameras ID friends or vendors. We both are proficient with our weapons. 

We carry outside, me always. When not at home, guns not with us, are locked in our safe and all are insured (USAA is a great company).


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

MPDC69 said:


> I live with my wife in a second floor “Villa” 4 Unit condo in SW Florida. We both have nearby access to firearms (un cased and either striker fired or cocked and locked). Our entry stairs would be a “funnel of death” for any intruder. Cameras ID friends or vendors. We both are proficient with our weapons.
> 
> We carry outside, me always. When not at home, guns not with us, are locked in our safe and all are insured (USAA is a great company).


All stairways are two-way funnels of death and notoriously difficult to cover for "SWAT" type teams. I personally don't use cocked and locked type firearms if you mean 1911 type pistols. Too much SA ritualistic behavior to get working. With USAA is that for liability defensive protection, loss of firearms, or what is usually and improperly termed "accidental discharge?"


----------



## MPDC69 (4 mo ago)

mur.cap said:


> All stairways are two-way funnels of death and notoriously difficult to cover for "SWAT" type teams. I personally don't use cocked and locked type firearms if you mean 1911 type pistols. Too much SA ritualistic behavior to get working. With USAA is that for liability defensive protection, loss of firearms, or what is usually and improperly termed "accidental discharge?"


‘Coverage is for loss. Liability is a complex and separate issue with specialty policy.
I am a Cocked and locked” carrier with both 1911 and HK45 manual levers, positioned in the same part of the weapons. Striker fired are my wife’s guns and she is proficient. We have no children around or take necessary precautions on visits from grandkids.
I am a former LEO and our entry door is a hurricane rated, steel cored unit that opens outward so a forced “assault” entry would be impossible without explosives. Cameras cover our entry point in HD, infrared night vision. I think we’re covered better than most.


----------



## MP Gunther (5 mo ago)

If I do leave my home for any long amount of time, my firearms around the house all go into the safe. I don't live with the Clampetts and only takes 5 minutes to stow away. I feel most burglars want to get in ant out with pawn shop items, if the gun isn't staring them in the face or under the mattress they won't look where I have them


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

MPDC69 said:


> ‘Coverage is for loss. Liability is a complex and separate issue with specialty policy.
> I am a Cocked and locked” carrier with both 1911 and HK45 manual levers, positioned in the same part of the weapons. Striker fired are my wife’s guns and she is proficient. We have no children around or take necessary precautions on visits from grandkids.
> I am a former LEO and our entry door is a hurricane rated, steel cored unit that opens outward so a forced “assault” entry would be impossible without explosives. Cameras cover our entry point in HD, infrared night vision. I think we’re covered better than most.


Liability is the main concern. There's CCW Safe (best for LEOs) and The Armed Citizens Legal Defense Network. It's near impossible to acquire an actual insurance policy for defensive coverage, NYS pushed NRA out of the ballpark regulation-wise and they dumped Lockton. The better membership coverages used pooled money or have money aside in an insurance type arrangement due to all these State regulations. Me, yes LEO 32 years and ran our Crime Prevention Division for six years among other nefarious assignments. Keep the hinges on that entry door oiled. Stay Safe.


----------



## Urban Mongoose (3 mo ago)

Not much, no, but we have cameras covering the property that alert my phone when they see people movement, and whatever I might need is close enough to hand.


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

dbell said:


> 100% of home invasions happen at home.... Why wouldn't you prep for that?


*TRUE DAT!*


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

Shipwreck said:


> Do you carry your weapon while you are at home?


No, but it sits on the end table right next to me.

I retired a year ago. Actually, a year ago this month. I don't wear street clothes at home. 

The last time this discussion came up I put on a pair of shorts and a belt and a holster and my little Glock 26 and I tried to sit there with my gun on on the couch. It drove me nuts I don't think I made it a whole half hour and I was back in my gym shorts


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I usually wear gym shorts in the house and pocket carry a Springfield 911 380, spare Magazines in off side pocket, Out of the house usually a 40 of some flavor.


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

I've already said I don't carry at home but I absolutely will not go out my front door, not even to check the mail or take the trash out, unarmed. 

I was on my way to work one night and I walked out the door and before I made it to the car two guys tried to rob me in the parking lot. I was working as an armed guard at the time and I was able to defend myself but I learned a lesson that night. 100% program compliance I do not walk out the front door unarmed


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

This little guy is a S&W Performance Center Shield .45.
As my EDC it goes from the bedside to the holster until bedtime comes around again.


----------



## Bookemdano (7 mo ago)

Spent 41 years in Law Enforcement. Served a number of No-Knocks on perps
known to be armed. You'd be surprised how fast someone can kick a door in
and swarm over anyone in the room. Never had to shoot anyone as all but
one had their weapon someplace other than on their person. My partner did
shoot the only one we ever had that had his weapon on his person. The
difference was my partner had his gun out and covering while I searched
and cuffed. Even face down, hands out, ankles crossed it was close due to 
trying to cover 5 perps. This low life managed to draw his weapon an swing
it in our direction when my partner stopped him.
No, my wife and I both are armed if we're clothed and naked, a weapon is 
within reach, even in the shower. Take it for what it's worth.
Dano


----------

